

A single fiber strand could carry the world's Internet traffic - nitin_flanker
http://www.engadget.com/2014/10/29/superfast-fiber-internet-wont-help-you/?utm_source=Feed_Classic_Full&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Engadget&?ncid=rss_full

======
pratiksaha
Here is another post on the same:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8515865](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8515865)

